# Panasonic 50-inch Plasma TCP50U50 ?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So with the talk that i hear from many people on here I have an opportunity to get a Panasonic 50-inch Plasma TCP50U50 1080p 600Hz HDTV. Is this the Plasma that everyone says is the very best one to get?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know that it is the "Best" one to get but as far as price, performance and value I understand that is a very, very good set.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> So with the talk that i hear from many people on here I have an opportunity to get a Panasonic 50-inch Plasma TCP50U50 1080p 600Hz HDTV. Is this the Plasma that everyone says is the very best one to get?


Hello,
While quite fond of the UT Series, its lack of any sort of AR Filter makes only applicable in a completely light controlled room as otherwise the glare is quite severe. In the right conditions, the lack of any filter could be a positive.
Best,
J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, its going to be in my living room so some light from windows will spill into the room. it would just be for TV viewing and the odd web surfing as its supposed to be a "smart" TV
My other option is to go with the Panasonic TCL50EM5 LED TV. Or an LG 50" Plasma TV – PA6500 
3D is not important to me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, its going to be in my living room so some light from windows will spill into the room. it would just be for TV viewing and the odd web surfing as its supposed to be a "smart" TV
> My other option is to go with the Panasonic TCL50EM5 LED TV. Or an LG 50" Plasma TV – PA6500
> 3D is not important to me.


Tony,
The Panasonic ST/GT/VT Series all use an AR Filter and do a really good job handling light. They are simply amazing TV's and the prices should be plummeting on the xT50 Series as they are soon to be replaced.
Best,
J


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks jack, I will keep my eyes open for them.


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

A friend of mine just got a 50" ST50 from Sears for $800. They had the UT50 for $700 and U50 for $600. Maybe they're in stock near you? http://www.sears.com/tvs-electronic...previousSort=ORIGINAL_SORT_ORDER&viewItems=25

EDIT: Sorry, you're in Canada? I think the link is for U.S only.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

yes but the prices are very close here as well. about $70 more. I just cant find a ST50 here


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ya' I found an TCP50ST60 for a reasonable price so placed an order today for it. Im looking forward to seeing how good it is.


----------

